

Alternative Domain suggestions by API: DomainsBot opens up its core services - njyx
http://www.3scale.net/2012/07/domainsbot-launches-domain-suggestion-api-for-developers/

======
Oulrij
Awesome! I really wonder to what extent this technology could be tweaked for
something else than "just" Domain suggestions.

In any case I will definitely give it a shot:
<https://developers.domainsbot.com/>

------
terpin
The API Portal is here: <http://developers.domainsbot.com>

